# Original copper j33



## NickM (Dec 7, 2018)

Beyond excited to get this one one 

My holy grail bike that I’ve been after for quite some time 

September 64


----------



## Sven (Dec 8, 2018)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## mcmfw2 (Dec 8, 2018)

You need to send that one my way... Congratulations Nick..


----------



## NickM (Dec 8, 2018)

Thanks guys

Mark, you know I eventually sell everything lol.  So if it ever hits the market you’ll be one of the first to know brotha


----------



## bashton (Dec 8, 2018)

That is a beauty! Congrats....

Bashton


----------



## Rockman9 (Dec 13, 2018)

Congrats. That's an awesome bike.


----------



## stoney (Dec 13, 2018)

That's a beauty, great bike Nick


----------



## Jaxon (Dec 13, 2018)

Very Nice Score!


----------



## NickM (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks everyone. She arrived safely


----------

